# Absolutely free movies



## thzfartn (Nov 18, 2006)

[deleted]


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

This jerkwad is too freakin' smart.

He post his ad on the slowest board on the site.

Dude, it's Pier and Surf.

Jackass.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

can't blame a guy for trying.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

thz fart in the brain


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was going to dump the whole thread, but I left it so I could tack on this explanation:

Most of these things are done by "bots", or roving computer programs that work to defeat the registration schema of a site. It's a running gun battle trying to keep them away.

For instance, you know that thing you see when you first register that requires you to type in a bunch of numbers and letters? That's called a CAPTCHA, something that almost always weeds out bots--they can't read it, while (most) humans can.

It is a little odd that it's only hitting one board. The IP shows it's coming from Pasadena, CA, but that's almost certainly a masking IP. Most of these things come out of Russia or China.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Doing battle against robots that has alwayse been a dream of mine!! and flea does it every day. now a robot is pretty much the same as a cyborg, right? so flea, i guess you can truthfully tell people that in your spare time you track down, and destroy cyborgs. so i think i speak for everyone when i say, thanks for making the planet safer for us and our kids, thank you sand flea, or should i call you The Cyborg Hunter

p.s. i have offically lost my mind!


----------

